# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Проблема с картинками

## banan50

На  форумах люди прикрепляют изображения в уменьшенном масштабе и убирают под спойлер.
 Что бы их рассмотреть в полном масштабе нужно щелкнуть по картинке и она открывается в полном размере.
 На Windows 8.1 все так и происходит, на 10 вообще ни хочет. Проверял на двух компах. Помогите советом, может какой плагин установить надо?
Прикрепляю ссылку для демонстрации проблемы:http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showt...#entry45910388sshot-2.jpgsshot-3.jpgsshot-1.jpgsshot-2.jpgsshot-3.jpgsshot-1.jpg

----------


## Cheechako

> ... На Windows 8.1 все так и происходит, на 10 вообще ни хочет...


Вообще-то при "click'е" происходит переход по ссылке вида
http://4pda.ru/forum/dl/post/7356747/%D1%ED%E8%EC%EE%EA+%FD%EA%F0%E0%ED%E0+2016-01-06+%E2+11.57.44.jpg
(http://4pda.ru/forum/dl/post/7356747/Снимок+экрана+2016-01-06+в+11.57.44.jpg), по которой появляется сообщение
_"Ошибка 404. Запрашиваемая информация не существует, перемещена или удалена."_
Приходится предположить, что либо для просмотра требуется регистрация на форуме (хотя обычно появляется соответствующее уведомление), либо Win8 видит что-то своё :rolleyes:

----------

